# Sybil gridwork..



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Pretty good, esp. for a dressage horse.. ! I would try to teach her to extend her canter a little bit and keep it, she has a pretty short stride sometimes, but then she will have a huge canter, etc., like Casey, and it will be easier if either she extends her stride or the poles are placed farther together. 

I would work on just getting her to have a good steady canter stride..


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Good grief the camera woman has a mouth on her!!! 

Caz, Em or Alicia???


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

chrisnscully said:


> Good grief the camera woman has a mouth on her!!!
> 
> Caz, Em or Alicia???


:lol: lol Alicia!!


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Or Jude?


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh right!!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Yah good for a dressage horse, nice Steff.:thumbsup:


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think your jumps are too close as she frequently missed her stride after the first jump. She did a good job for just starting.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Well you are both doing way better than Scully -


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

lol that doesn't supprise me in the slightest!! moose!!


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Fancy taking her round at Hickstead??


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

chrisnscully said:


> Fancy taking her round at Hickstead??


lol yer maybee not the derby just yet tho!! :lol:


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol - put her in with all that lush grass and you'd never get her head off the ground!


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

chrisnscully said:


> Lol - put her in with all that lush grass and you'd never get her head off the ground!


lol don't think her eating the grass will be an issue just how many fences we leave up!! rather than how many we knock down!! :lol:


----------



## maesseren (Jan 24, 2012)

Well Steff, you really have bought yourself a lovely showjump err destroyer!  

Whats that saying, nice horse shame about the rider?  (love ya really!)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you have boots on her? I'd take them off when doing gridwork if she tends to be lazy with her feet. It may just give her a good bump or two and make her think about it a bit more. It helped my mare!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I wonder if the jumps were correctly spaced?


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

she is wearing boots but they are open fronted tendon boots.. the fences are spaced out as bounce strides :wink:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I personally would put those polls about 6"s to a foot closer together. It looks like she's struggling to make those strides. Also, if you tighten those up, it will help her jump more round and not hurl over them flat. Your position is great. Grids are so much fun!


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

One thing I want to add is that with a horse learning to jump, use ground lines at the base of your fences. It will help your horse learn to judge distances correctly; as they get closer to the jump, their vision tunnels so by the time they reach the jump, they are jumping blind. I think she would have gotten the hang of it a lot quicker if she was able to better judge the distance.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

how far apart are they spaced ?


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

3 long strides (my strides)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yes, but do you knowhow far in feet or meters ?


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> yes, but do you knowhow far in feet or meters ?


errr is a bounce stride a normal stride is 8~9 strides..


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

personally, i set my bounces as 9ft if its just poles on the ground and 10ft if they are jumps. it looks like you either need to package the horse up or set the bounces a little longer.


----------



## ErinMalone (Jan 30, 2012)

You need to sit back and not rush through it.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I would try not cantering into grids. If the striding is off even a bit, it messes up the whole line.

Pretty good though.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

i agree that the striding may be long, a lot of times it looked like you came around the corner with a more packaged canter and then the horse lengthened and flattened through the gymnastics. and i also agree about putting down a ground rail! good luck


----------

